# what plan to renew to or provider?



## aoc (31 Oct 2012)

currently with vhi - hav pretty basic policy but grateful to have one!
on one + plan

i want to change to some sort of plan that gives me day to day exps back, i'm facing quite a few physio visits, plus some gp & consultant...
i was previously (a couple of years ago) on first plan plus level 1 - looked at changing to first plan plus level 2 ths time - however this would push my DD up  over €35 per month.
and if i change up i don't get the benefit of this plan for 2 yrs if i have to go into hosp!! and have to pay the excess that is on my current policy for 1st 6 months of upgraded policy......... 

any suggestions of plans or indeed a diff provider - loyalty lies to my pocket in this one i am afraid. 

current proposed renewal €1125 (me & my daughter)

proposed her the same and me 1st plan plus level 2 €1427.60


----------



## snowyb (31 Oct 2012)

Hi aoc,

Laya Healthcare have a couple of plans worth checking out.  There are no age related restrictions for claiming outpatient expenses with Laya.   Both plans offer 50% cover for 25 physio visits. 

1.  Simply Health Excess;  Adult  846;  Child/Student  303;

2.  Company Care Plus;   Adult  1059;  Child/Student  371;


Note children can be on a different plan to the parent, with the same provider.

Snowyb


----------



## aoc (9 Nov 2012)

i actually changed to laya..... got what i feel is a great policy for me....
lots of physio,osteopathy... reflexology... this time next year i will be a new person looking forward to a great refund from them


----------



## shesells (9 Nov 2012)

I had been with Aviva but switched to Laya Company Care Plus when the Aviva plan I was on cut cover for Physiotherapy from 20 to 4 visits a year. 4 is a bad month for me. Saved about €300 and have better cover now, win-win - for now anyway!


----------



## pj111 (12 Nov 2012)

You could have switched plan to give 25 physio visits and save €400 and stronger cover in the hi tech hospitals . Aviva give upto 16 physio visits for €100 on all their plans and then you could have claimed another €50 back on your plan if you have back or neck problems. Backup


----------

